# Gatlinburg Tennessee



## Retired & Loving It! (Oct 22, 2021)

There is so much to see and do in Gatlinburg! We love it!


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 22, 2021)

We've made a few trips through there.  Loved it, that's where I met a fellow traveller who plans his road trips wherever there was a Cracker Barrel, had a good laugh, me and the wife were on the same route.

We discovered a small wood shop there and bought a hand carved old farmer and his wife with checkered apron, both with a corn cob pipe.  The carver was in his 80's and has since passed away.  *Maybe* we have a priceless heirloom on our shelf.  They stand about 6 inches high.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Oct 22, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> We've made a few trips through there.  Loved it, that's where I met a fellow traveller who plans his road trips wherever there was a Cracker Barrel, had a good laugh, me and the wife were on the same route.
> 
> We discovered a small wood shop there and bought a hand carved old farmer and his wife with checkered apron, both with a corn cob pipe.  The carver was in his 80's and has since passed away.  *Maybe* we have a priceless heirloom on our shelf.  They stand about 6 inches high.


There are so many unique shops there. Glad you found such a treasure!


----------

